# Got any pics of homemade motor stands?



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for ideas. 

Before Brett pipes in with the bestest thing we've ever seen , I'll throw this gem out there: http://www.oday22.com/2007/07/18/homemade-outboard-mount-and-storage/

Looking for something a little more permanent but mobil, want to see some ideas before I start sawing..

-T


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll get some pics of mine tomorrow. it's pretty sturdy, and holding up my 40hp long shaft just fine.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Semi-permanent motor stand...that's funny...;D
I build 'em when I need 'em out of whatever's available.
My latest is composed of 2 2x4 uprights, a 3/4 inch plywood crosspiece,
4 1x2 braces and some assorted drywall screws. If you look in the
middle right side of the pic you can see it standing by the garage door.
Assemble or disassemble in a minute using an electric drill

http://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/FinishingTheGrassSlipper#5274506852967583890

here's one from 1924...

http://www.antiqueoutboardmotor.info/Outboarder/1979/jul79-9.html

another one:

http://www.antiqueoutboardmotor.info/Outboarder/1979/jul79-23.html

and this one:

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=21d7013fa4e6297b31f0c383a32cc30c

google image search has more than you want to know...

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=outboard%20stand&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

All those ate Great ! I have a "Sawhorse" with a vertical 2 x 6 That makes a great work Stand ... Photo Soon ... Dave


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

I keep mine on my transom! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I keep mine on my transom!  ;D ;D ;D


So....two transoms yet????

-T


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

You have a PM


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You could put wheels and a handle on this ... My Crackhead Carpenter (now fired) made this out of scraps in 45 minutes His pay was $10.00 Per Hr. So It cost me $7.50 LOL


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I made mine out of a heavy duty hand truck from Harbor Freight. The key ingredient is a 22" X 30" piece of ¾" plywood bolted to the bottom metal "foot" of the truck. The motor clamps to a doubled piece of the same plywood held up near the handle with 4 U bolts.

It is ugly, but I can roll my motor where I want and set it up without fear of tipping. Sorry that I can't post a picture.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> You could put wheels and a handle on this ... My Crackhead Carpenter (now fired) made this out of scraps in 45 minutes His pay was $10.00 Per Hr. So It cost me $7.50 LOL



That's the basic idea of what mine looks like, just much, much bigger.


----------



## Spooky (Jan 22, 2008)

This came with my motor.










I have to say I like the design of the one you posted Tom.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I have been using a saw horse, but I need something better. 

1. Needs to handle 200 pounds motor.
2. With motor on it I need to be able to move it around with a hand truck attach to it.
3. Be able to remove the hand truck easily. 
4. Be able to run/work on the motor attached to it.
5. I need to be able to mount the jack plates I make on it for testing.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Why bother with the cart?
build a 4'x4' base 4 wheeled stand.
Utility swivel wheels sold at local big box improvement store
You could even incorporate a hoist into it by bolting
vertical 2x4's to the sides and a crossbeam between them.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Why bother with the cart?


Because I have the hand truck, and 3 2x4x8 plus screws will cost me less than $10.00. Also requirment 4, (Be able to run/work on the motor attached to it.)


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > Why bother with the cart?
> 
> 
> Because I have the hand truck, and 3 2x4x8 plus screws will cost me less than $10.00. Also requirment 4, (Be able to run/work on the motor attached to it.)


Be careful with the dolly setup, I've had one for a few months and it's fine for smaller 2 stroke motors in the 5-8hp range. I've had the 25 merc 2-smoke on it and it's pretty wobbly, the base plate isn't long enough to give it stability. Depending on the trim angle of the motor, it'll tip over right away. 

For the smaller motors you can't beat the mobility though

-T


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Slide handle out of hand truck, remove hand truck from stand.



























1/4 inch gap so hand truck can slide under stand.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! I have that same cart, so that's perfect. 

-T


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

turn a car motor stand around and clamp the motor down. I recommend that you get the H style so the skeg hangs. heres mine...



well that pic sucks (from my phone) but heres a stand similar to what you'll need. http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200305217_200305217


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

oh, didnt see the "home made" caveat at the top, but I have one of those too.  ;D










and...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A little late, but one can see my motor stand here..... 












I just noticed that one can see my engine stand also, but the engine is covered. lol

It holds my 3.8 Oldsmobile motor from my Buick Regal.


----------

